# FIC K7MNF-64 motherboard drivers



## m_lucas (May 27, 2006)

Can someone help me please ive looked everywhere even the fic site cannot find drivers for the board anywhere bought in bulk useless without drivers mainly need the lan driver for onboard lan


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

found a post that said it was these
nvidia unified driver at nvidia.com


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

darkenknight11 said:


> I can't find drivers for my FIC AU13 mobo.. i reformatted my computer and now my motherboard is pretty much useless bc i don't have a single driver for it and i can't find any websites that have the LAN, Audio, and all the other drivers... someone pleeeezze help me find all the drivers for this mobo


Please start a new thread as it helps us to better answer your question.

m_lucas: Your board has the mighty nForce 2 chipset which is made by nVidia. These drivers will enable the NIC (Network adapter), audio, and AGP 3.0 support.


----------



## Azkeyz (Sep 3, 2008)

Drivers for the FIC K7MNF-64 can be located on the eMachine website for tower T3395 or W3050 ray:

If it's not hebrew it's a lie. :1angel:


----------



## XP1 (Apr 10, 2005)

You can download the nVIDIA nForce 2 drivers from here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_udp_winxp_5.10.html


----------

